# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Αγορά Macbook 13.3 & ερωτήσεις [φοιτητής]

## automatix

Καλησπέρα,
έχω έναν υπολογιστή i5 6200u/8gb ram/256 ssd/w10 ο οποίος μου κάνει μια χαρά τη δουλειά, αλλά είναι σχετικά βαρύς (2,2kg).
Από Οκτώβρη ξεκινάω μεταπτυχιακό στα πληροφοριακά συστήματα και ψάχνω να πάρω ένα λάπτοπ.
Δε γνωρίζω ακριβώς τις ανάγκες της σχολής από software, αλλά πιστεύω πως καλύπτομαι με παρόμοια χαρακτηριστικά μιας και δεν είναι coding oriented το μεταπτυχιακό, αλλά και να ήταν δεν είναι και τεράστιες οι ανάγκες για ισχύ για τα μικρά πρότζεκτ.

Ως εκ τούτου σκέφτομαι για ultrabook ώστε να συνδυάσω και το χαμηλό βάρος, την ποιότητα κατασκευής αλλά και την αυτονομία. Για το τελευταίο δεν καίγομαι, αλλά είναι ωραίο να μην έχεις ένα καλώδιο μόνιμα συνδεδεμένο.

Έτσι κοίταξα τα macbook και τα Dell xps 13. Επειδή είδα το macbook pro 13 2017 από κοντά, με κέρδισε η φοβερή του οθόνη και σκέφτηκα πως είναι μια καλή επιλογή. Ωστόσο δεν έχω εμπειρία από το οικοσύστημα της apple μιας και είμαι χρήστης windows και android.

Θα ήθελα, αν υπάρχει κάποιος χρήστης με παρόμοιες ανάγκες και εμπειρία σε mac να μου πει τη γνώμη του σχετικά με τις επιλογές και αν θα ήταν σοφό να πάω σε μια τέτοια λύση. Μόνη επιφύλαξη είναι ότι πολλά πράγματα είναι soldered και δεν ξέρω αν μπορούν να γίνουν replace από εμένα σε περίπτωση βλάβης, μιας και δυστυχώς η εγγύηση είναι μονοετής.

Τέλος, δεν βλέπω διαφορές στα μοντέλα 2016 με 2017, με τα πρώτα να έχουν και usbA 3.0 θύρες, ενώ τα δεύτερα περιορίζονται σε usb C.
Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας.

----------


## ariadgr

Εννοείται αν πας σε Mac παίρνεις τα τελευταία μοντέλα (λόγω νεότερου επεξεργαστή). Τα παλιά επίσημα δεν κυκλοφορούν πλέον (εκτός αν έχουν μείνει πουθενά σε στοκ).

To θέμα με τις USB-C λύνεται με τους adapters.

Όλα είναι soldered, τίποτα δεν μπορείς να αντικαταστήσεις.
Γι'αυτό θα πρότεινα οπωσδήποτε την επίσημη επέκταση εγγύησης σε 3ετία (AppleCare) -στα 259 ευρώ για το μοντέλο που σκέφτεσαι-.
Και αν το χρειάζεσαι με 16GB RAM, πρέπει να το πάρεις εξαρχής (+264€), καθώς μετά δεν αναβαθμίζεται.
Μην πάρεις τον 128GB SSD, είναι μικρός.

Από πλευράς κόστους, το MacBook Pro 13" (χωρίς touch bar) (1,37kg) (256GB/8GB RAM) έρχεται απο Ελλάδα με την 3ετια στα *2.198€* (*1.939€* + 259€ Applecare).

To βρίσκεις φθηνότερα από εξωτερικό:
1) Αν αρκείσαι στα 8GB και δεν σε απασχολεί η μη δυνατότητα αναβάθμισης, από Amazon UK μπορείς να το πάρεις στις £1449,42 (*1.580€*) -η τιμή μαζί με Expedited delivery & ελληνικό ΦΠΑ-). Link, προσοχή επιλέγεις στα δεξιά: "Other Sellers on Amazon. Sold by: Amazon". Την επέκταση εγγύησης μπορείς να την πάρεις μετά και από Ελλάδα (δεν την έχει το Amazon).

2) Αν θες τα 16GB, μπορείς να το πάρεις από εδώ (κόστος για το 3ετες AppleCare 199€ αν το πάρεις μαζί με το μηχάνημα). Απλά θα χρειαστεί να επικοινωνήσεις για να ζητήσεις International keyboard (όχι το γερμανικό QWERTZ που έχουν standard) ή να διαλέξεις ένα in-stock που να έχει στην περιγραφή: ++++ INTERNATIONAL-ENGLISCHE VERSION ++++

Όσον αφορά μη-Mac επιλογές:

Ένα υψηλής κατηγορίας "αντίστοιχο" Dell Latitude έρχεται στα *1.580€* (review). Έχει παραπλήσιο βάρος, είναι αναβαθμίσιμο, ωστόσο μειονεκτεί στην οθόνη (1920x1080 έναντι 2560x1600 του Mac).Eπίσης μία επιλογή αυτό το Lenovo Yoga (review), στα *€1.900* με υψηλή ανάλυση οθόνης (3840×2160 touch), 8GB RAM, 512GB SSD, και μειονέκτημα τα 2 χρόνια εγγύησης, που είναι και pickup & return (όχι onsite).To XPS 13 9360 (review) είναι αρκετά παραπάνω, με την καλή οθόνη, i7, 16GB, 512GB  να έρχεται στα *€2.215* με 2 χρόνια εγγύηση on-site.
Στην έκδοση i7-7500U/8GB/256GB/QHD+ ξεκινάει από *€1.850* αλλά μάλλον για το χρώμα Rose Gold.
Υπάρχει επίσης και αυτό στα *€1.800*.

*Ωστόσο αν μπορείς να διαθέσεις τα παραπάνω χρήματα, πάρε το Mac, θα το ευχαριστηθείς.*

----------


## automatix

Δεν είναι ότι τα έχω για πέταμα τα χρήματα, αλλά αυτή τη στιγμή τα οικονομικά μου μου επιτρέπουν το 13άρι.
Το μόνο που με αγχώνει είναι το support. Παλιά δεν με ένοιαζε τόσο, αλλά τώρα που το κόστος των συσκευών πέφτει και τα έσοδα έρχονται από ανταλλακτικά, κοιτάω και εγώ την τσέπη μου.

Σκεφτόμουν με τα 128 για την τσέπη, μιας και τώρα ποια υπάρχει το cloud και τα flash/storage devices που είναι portable.
Θέλω κάτι να μου κρατήσει και θέλω και μια καινούρια εμπειρία. Μου τα προσφέρει και τα 2.

Ως προς την αγορά έχω την τύχη να μπορώ να πάρω πίσω το ΦΠΑ μέσω της οικογενειακής επιχείρησης το οποίο είναι μια επιστροφή της τάξης των 200-300 ευρώ (αναλόγως το μοντέλο). Γι' αυτό κοιτάω από Ελλάδα και όχι από έξω, γιατί εκεί θα μπλέξω με αγορά από εξωτερικό/εισαγωγή κτλ και έχει μια παραπάνω λογιστική διαδικασία.
Αυτήν την περίοδο έχω τη δυνατότητα να πάρω και από αμερική, από φίλο που είναι διακοπές, αλλά η διαφορά είναι μικρή και δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνει με την ισοτιμία. Ίσως στο τέλος να βγουν και στα ίδια χρήματα...

Το μείζον πρόβλημα είναι το ότι δεν ξέρω τις τωρινές, αλλά και τις μελλοντικές ανάγκες για τα επόμενα 2-3 χρόνια. Νομίζω πως ένας διπύρηνος με καλύπτει. Βέβαια κανένα ultrabook δεν έχει i7 quad core μέχρι στιγμής. Λένε για τα επόμενης γενιάς ιντέλ. Σκέφτηκα να περιμένω ένα χρόνο και να πάρω του χρόνου που θα αναβαθμιστούν και τα mac. 

Όπως καταλαβαίνεις δεν έχω κατασταλάξει και θέλω να σιγουρευτώ ότι αξίζει αυτή η "επένδυση" γιατί είναι ένα σεβαστό ποσό όπως και να το κάνουμε. Από πλευράς software νομίζω είμαι compatible μιας και μπορώ να τρέξω native windows 10.

Το applecare το σκέφτομαι, αν και είναι υπολογίσιμο το κόστος. Βέβαια είναι μια ασφάλεια για τα επόμενα 3 χρόνια.
Είδα και το macbook air, αλλά δεν θέλω να δώσω τόσα για μια τόσο χάλια οθόνη. Γενικά με ενδιαφέρει η οθόνη πάρα πολύ μιας και θα περνάω πολλές ώρες μπροστά από υπολογιστή.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις χρήσιμες πληροφορίες, θα εξετάσω τα ενδεχόμενα και ευελπιστώ να καταλήξω κάπου.

----------


## ariadgr

Επειδή θέλεις κάτι να σου κρατήσει, προτείνω να μην πας σε < 256GB SSD (που δεν είναι αναβαθμίσιμος).
Πόσο μάλλον αν σκέφτεσαι το ενδεχόμενο να στήσεις και Windows πάνω, που θα τρώνε επιπλέον χώρο.
Αν θες δε και dual boot, δεν θα φτάνει σίγουρα. Θα έχεις δηλαδή 60GB στο Windows partition & 60GB στο Mac partition, από τα οποία θα αφαιρείται ο χώρος που καταλαμβάνουν τα λειτουργικά, και θα μένει τι;
Προσωπικά στο οικιακό laptop έχω SSD 240GB και είμαι οριακά. Το επόμενο δηλαδή θα το πάρω με 512GB minimum.

Από τη στιγμή που κόβεις τιμολόγιο, εννοείται συμφέρει να το πάρεις είτε από εδώ, είτε από ΕΕ (ενδοκοινοτικές συναλλαγές). Αλλά αν δεν το έχεις ξανακάνει και δεν μπορεί να ασχοληθεί ο λογιστής, ΟΚ (αν και το όφελος είναι σημαντικό).
Η Αμερική πλέον δε συμφέρει με την τρέχουσα ισοτιμία (πόσο μάλλον αφού έχεις τη δυνατότητα του τιμολογίου).

----------


## automatix

Τελικά θα προβώ σε αγορά του μιας και έπεσαν οι τιμές σε καταστήματα όπως το you.gr και μπορώ να βάλω μερικά με δόσεις (-12% λόγω της περιόδου με τους φοιτητές).
Θα το πάρω με τιμολόγιο σίγουρα (για ενδοκοινοτικές θα γκρινιάζει ο λογιστής επειδή έχει μια διαδικασία και δεν αγοράζουμε από εξωτερικό εμείς).

Δεν γνωρίζω αν χρειάζεται  τελικά να στήσω Windows VM. Προφανώς θέλω να το αποφύγω. Πιστεύω πως σήμερα ό,τι λογισμικό χρειάζεται είναι διαθέσιμο και για τα δύο ΛΣ. Οπότε ίσως και το 128 να με καλύπτει. Όπως το σκέφτομαι, μιας και δεν έχω απαιτήσεις αυτή τη στιγμή σε performance, το 8/128 μου κάνει, αλλά μακροπρόθεσμα δεν μπορώ να γνωρίζω τι θα προκύψει. Ίσως με την προοπτική να το κρατήσω 2 χρόνια και μετά πούλημα, να είμαι εντάξει. Όσο να ναι, είναι ~240 ευρώ πάνω για 128gb παραπάνω.

Τέλος το μόνο μειονέκτημα που βρίσκω, είναι το connectivity. Θα χρειαστώ αντάπτορες, αν και έχω βρει από κίνα έναν μικρό all-in-one, αλλά συνηθίζετε.
+το greek layout, που θα προτιμούσα να το πάρω με us.

Ευχαριστώ πάντως για τον χρόνο σου. Έχω εξετάσει και τις εναλλακτικές σε windows που πρότεινες, αλλά λέω να μην ασχοληθώ με τα παράθυρα άλλο.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Καλυτερα να μαθεις ποιες εφαρμογες θα χρησιμοποιησετε στην σχολη σας γιατι συνηθως δουλευουν με 'αγορασμενα' προγραμματα και δεν ξερω κατα ποσο θα δουλεψει το macbook

----------


## automatix

Το αγόρασα σήμερα από πλαίσιο με άτοκες. τίμια προσφορά σε σχέση με άλλους και άμεσα διαθέσιμο. ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες.

----------

